# What the he l l No cars available for hours??? $$$



## mark813 (Mar 4, 2018)

It is unreal. Albany NY and you can't get a Uber or Lyft. I drive occasionally for Uber though I am not leaving my house on Father's Day to give a ride that I won't return home from for 45min and get $7.00. 1st Uber take to much off the cut. Next no cars for hours not minutes so people can't get a ride. They just can't no cars. Drivers want to drive though not for below min wage on Dad's day. Why can't Uber put back price multiplier for high demand times. They do surge pricing though here that is a scam if you get to the spot they have the surge you will get the $18 surge though after a 7 mile trip you are going to get maybe $20. Bait switch call it what you want it's just a numbers game to make it look like wow $18 plus fare. Nope Uber is just taking a gamble. 1 mile ride they lost money a 10 mile they broke even. SAD PEOPLE NEEDS RIDES AND WE WANT TO PROVIDE., 3 Hours and no adjustment to fare and no cars???, no one will be getting a ride unless one person logs on and accepts that ride 12 mile away, because they all are till you decline them for something close. Then accept that 12 mile pick up (premium pickup likely) not then drive them 5 mile in opposite direction with a 5 min stop. Only to finish and have a 15 mile ride back home through country roads in the rain. For $8.55???? UBER GET IT TOGETHER ITS NOT HARD. SUPPLY AND DEMAND. And maybe your company will turn a profit. How it doesn't blows me away though I know why. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2021)

Dara,Travis and Pink ***** CEO made driver pay non existent. 

Amazon and Instacart thank Uber and Lyft for making all drivers available to them.

Nobody wants to drive 4 miles away to pick you up for a $3 minimum ride. Would you do it?

By self driving cars, Dara meant that he will drive those himself since no other drivers available.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Nobody wants to drive 4 miles away to pick you up for a $3 minimum ride *AND NO TIP*.


FIFY


----------

